# FPS-Probleme



## lordofloser (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo Liebe Community!
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit fps in Raids... diese machen es manchmal unmöglich weiterzuprogessen für mich.. auch wenn ich im taskmanager nachschaue ist die cpu immer bei 100%.
Temperaturen sind soweit in Ordnung.. Ist meine Hardware vielleicht mist zusammengestellt??
Hier meine Hardware: Wobei ich statt der hier aufgeführten 1070er eine GTX 1080 msi AERO  habe.
Wäre super wenn ihr eine Idee habt bzw mir helfen könntet.. Meine Gilde ist langsam schon ein bissl genervt von mir 

Liebe Grüße Max


----------



## lordofloser (19. Februar 2018)

Achso Hier der Hardware Link: 
https://scontent.ftxl1-1.fna.fbcdn....=d430b0c6bc899e653a0f6569badf1ccc&oe=5A8D3B0B


----------



## amdahl (19. Februar 2018)

Ist nunmal so: einen Vierkerner zwingt WOW bei großen raids in die Knie. Da hilft nur Übertakten so weit wie möglich, sowohl CPU als auch RAM. Wenn du das schon gemacht hast bist du nahezu an der Grenze des derzeit möglichen. Mehr Kerne würden kaum helfen, nur noch mehr Takt.
Edit: ich nehme mal an du hast schon ausgeschlossen dass irgendwelche Hintergrundprozesse die CPU zusätzlich unnötig fordern. Und auch dass die CPU mit dem gewünschten Takt durch läuft?


----------



## lordofloser (19. Februar 2018)

Hi Amdahl!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Wie kann ich sehen ob sie mit gewünschtem Takt durchläuft?
Und wie hoch kann ich übertakten ohne dass es "gefährlich" wird?
Grüße


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2018)

Z.b. mit dem OSD vom Afterburner (Sagt Dir nix? Beobachte in meiner Signatur anklicken)

Definiere "gefährlich". 
Wenn Du die Spannung nicht anfässt, so lange bis Deine Kühlung aufgibt oder das Ding abstürzt.

Aber natürlich: Jedes Grad mehr und jedes mv mehr Spannung verkürzt die Lebenszeit, deshalb bin ich immer unschlüssig was "gefährlich" bei euch bedeuten soll.


----------



## amdahl (19. Februar 2018)

Das kannst du beispielsweise sehen indem du CPU-Z anwirfst während Last auf der CPU anliegt. Oder ingame das OSD (on screen display) eines Programms namens "Afterburner" benutzt.
Vor dem Übertakten am besten ein paar Tutorials durchlesen. "Gefährlich" ist vor Allem zu viel Spannung.


----------



## lordofloser (19. Februar 2018)

Ok vielen Dank ihr beiden!. 
Ich habe mal das von dir angeschaut. Sieht etwas kompliziert aus erst mal. aber ich versuche mich reinzuarbeiten.
Grüße Max


----------



## lunaticx (20. Februar 2018)

Was heißt den Probleme mit FPS ? Nur noch 5 FPS, nur noch 20 FPS ?

Welche Grafiksettings in WoW sind eingestellt ?
Hast du mal Addons gespielt ? Cache / WTF gelöscht (vorher Backup und so  ) ?

Evtl irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund laufen ? Virenscanner etc ?
Spielst du andere Spiele ? Hast du dort ein ähnliches Verhalten ?

Edit:
Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du ?
Evtl den Regler für die dynamische Auflösung auf 200% gestellt ?


----------



## lordofloser (22. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage.. ich probiere grad die sachen mit dem msi afterburner aus. Wieso soll die (wie in deiner beschreibung angegeben) zu 90 % ausgelastet sein?  ich komme auf um die 30 schwankende %.....


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

Falls du dich auf die GPU-Auslastung beziehst: Korrekt, deine Grafikkarte wird nicht voll ausgelastet weil es eben ein CPU-Limit ist.
Da hilft nur CPU und RAM übertakten bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Und nebenbei die Grafikdetails aufdrehen, dann sieht es wenigstens hübscher aus ohne dass die Performance leiden würde.


----------



## lordofloser (22. Februar 2018)

ok! und den i5 7600k...bis wohin wüdest du da gehen?


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

Da müsstest du dich rantasten, jede CPU ist anders. Irgendwo zwischen 4.6 und 5GHz wirst du wohl landen.
Der RAM steckt korrekt als dual-channel?


----------



## lordofloser (22. Februar 2018)

öööm  wie kann ich das sehen ohne dass ich den pc aufmachen muss?^^


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2018)

CPU-Z anwerfen und im Reiter memory nachschauen.


----------



## lordofloser (22. Februar 2018)

ok ja steht dual drin!


----------



## Virikas (6. März 2018)

Wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Das Hauptproblem ist das CPU Limit bei WoW.
WoW ist im wesentlichen ein Singlecore Game. Ein zweiter Kern wird für einige Berechnungen verwendet, aber alle weiteren Kerne sind nutzlos für WoW.
Also: Leistung pro Kern hochschrauben und das geht eben nur über höhere Frequenzen.

Daher wäre es auch Quatsch einen Core i7 8700k zu verwenden. Der hat zwar schön 6 Kerne aber eben auch eine geringere Taktfrequenz als ein 7700k und nur das zählt für WoW
Zumindest solange wir nicht über ne Uralt Graka, sondern was halbwegs aktuelles reden, da geh ich aber von aus, wenn wir über das obere Ende der CPU Skala reden.


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

Selbst @stock hat der I7-8700k die höheren Taktfrequenzen. Und minimal besser übertaktbar ist er auch, erst recht wenn man nicht alle Kerne auf Volllast laufen lässt. Ändert natürlich nichts daran dass ein I5-8600k für 100€ weniger in diesem speziellen Fall die gleiche Leistung abliefern kann.


----------



## Virikas (6. März 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Selbst @stock hat der I7-8700k die höheren Taktfrequenzen.



Nur bei aktivem Turbo. Basetakt ist bei 7700k höher
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz
https://ark.intel.com/products/126684/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-4_70-GHz


----------



## amdahl (6. März 2018)

Und die Basistaktfrequenz ist wo genau relevant


----------



## Virikas (7. März 2018)

Basistakt ist garantiert, Turbo muss nicht in jeder Situation greifen.
Ist dieselbe Diskussion wie bei Internetleitungen: bis zu 100mbit/s interessiert null, wenn garantiert maximal 64kbit/s anliegen


----------



## amdahl (7. März 2018)

In Situationen um die es hier geht greift Turbotakt aber nunmal immer. Erst Recht weil es hier um ein spiel geht das nicht mal alle Kerne der CPUs voll belastet.
*wartet auf die Antwort warum du trotzdem Recht hast


----------



## Virikas (7. März 2018)

Sofern sich da nicht kürzlich was geändert hat, ist mein Verständnis das Folgende:
- Turbotakt wird aktiv, wenn die CPU innerhalb ihrer TDP arbeitet und noch Reserven hat.
- Das wird rechnerisch ermittelt (tdP = U*I)
- verbesserte Kühlung über die TDP hinaus hat keinen Einfluss auf den Turbomodus

Soweit noch aktuell?
Wenn ja: Wenn Wow als "2 Kern Applikation" genau 2 Kerne voll auslasten kann bevor sie am CPU Limit hängt, braucht es nur eine weitere Applikation oder Backup Prozess die CPU Ressourcen von Kern 3/4 fordert und schon sind wir im Gesamtsystem nicht mehr bei einer reinen 2 Kern Situation.
In der Praxis sehe ich bei mir z.B. mit laufendem Teamspeak + Browser + WoW + OBS (Twitchstream) zumindest nicht dauerhaft den vollen Turbotakt, sondern irgendwas zwischen Basistakt und vollem Turbotakt pendelnd.

Ergo kann ich mich da nicht drauf verlassen. 
Jedenfalls nicht um eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen, bei der mein Hauptkriterium die mindest garantierte Frequenz ist.

Nochmal auf Inet Bandbreite umformuliert, was ggf. eingängiger ist:
Leitung 1: 4.2mbit garantiert (Basistakt) ; bis 4.5mbit im Peak (Turbotakt)
Leitung 2: 3.7mbit garantiert (Basistakt) ; bis 4.7mbit im Peak (Turbotakt)
(ja die Zahlen dürften aus dem CPU Vergleich bekannt vorkommen )
Meine Wahl fällt hier eindeutig auf Leitung, da ich so garantiert immer mindestens 0.5mbit mehr bekomme, während ich im "bis zu" nur 0.2mbit gewinne

P.s: Das hat weniger mit Recht/Unrecht zu tun als damit, dass je nach Anwendungszweck (Topic und Forenbereich ist ja gegeben) bei so dicht beieinander liegenden Produkten mal der eine, mal der andere besser ist.


----------

